# Ponder in trouble



## Digger (Feb 3, 2014)

Ponder has begun to ooze a bright green liquid from one of her ovipositors (??) Both structures have swelled over the last few days, filling with this bright green liquid (consistency of water). She is a 14 month old Parasphendale affinis. I'm guessing this might be an infection, or perhaps an internal break down from old age. I've not seen this symptom in any of my older mantids before. Please go to your local house of worship or tavern and light a candle for Ponder !


----------



## sally (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww poor ponder  She is so old now. I will light a candle in the tavern for sure.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 3, 2014)

It's hemolymph leaking from her as her exoskeleton wears down. Hopefully it scabs over and doesn't clog up anything important.


----------



## Digger (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got a note on Facebook that this is probably a sign of being egg-bound. Poor Ponder! I'm calling U Penn Medical Center now for a vascular surgeon (microsurgery). We need to get Ponder a Caesarian right away !!


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 3, 2014)

That is the hemolymph.. It's kinda like mantis blood. I hope she gets better


----------



## Digger (Feb 3, 2014)

Ranitomeya said:


> It's hemolymph leaking from her as her exoskeleton wears down. Hopefully it scabs over and doesn't clog up anything important.


Ran - I'm referring to the green liquid out of her posterior. Another suggestion is that she's egg bound.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 3, 2014)

The green liquid is hemolymph.


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 3, 2014)

Digger said:


> Ran - I'm referring to the green liquid out of her posterior. Another suggestion is that she's egg bound.


The green liquid is hemolymph


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 3, 2014)

Oops.. Ranitomeya posted that as I posted it lol


----------



## Digger (Feb 3, 2014)

U Penn Medical Center hung up on me! They said they don't operate on mantids. How inhumane is THAT?? Got to change Ponder's bed clothes. A bloody mess.


----------



## Digger (Feb 4, 2014)

Extreme, Ran. Yes. Agreed. Not good.


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 4, 2014)

Digger said:


> Extreme, Ran. Yes. Agreed. Not good.


Yea.. It might scab up.. I hope she heals up


----------



## Sticky (Feb 4, 2014)

Im too lat now Im sure but if you have any corn starch stick her behind in some, it can clot the blood and help stop it from continuing to leak out.


----------



## agent A (Feb 4, 2014)

i sacrificed a sheep to appease the hemolymph submortal

she may pull through now


----------



## Digger (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you Sticky and Alex. Sticky, I don't have any cornstarch, but I can buy a box. I didn't want to put honey on the area. Alex, send me some lamb chops. I love em.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 4, 2014)

How is she now?


----------



## Digger (Feb 4, 2014)

She made it through the night, but she's very weak and throwing up the brown "black death" liquid. Her condition is dire. I've called a priest.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh no! You can pull through Ponder! Dont give up!


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope she gets better  .. Keep us updated


----------



## Digger (Feb 4, 2014)

just took her out of the ICU to let her rest on my hand and watch the computer screen (her favorite). she's still in critical condition. but shes done a little climbing which is good. the hemolymph drainage has stopped. but shes upchucking that familiar brown vinegar. nasty nasty stuff.


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 4, 2014)

Digger said:


> just took her out of the ICU to let her rest on my hand and watch the computer screen (her favorite). she's still in critical condition. but shes done a little climbing which is good. the hemolymph drainage has stopped. but shes upchucking that familiar brown vinegar. nasty nasty stuff.


What's the ICU? Hope she recovers


----------



## Sticky (Feb 5, 2014)

ICU is Intensive Care Unit. Its a good idea to make one or have the parts handy when you have exotic pets like our mantids or frogs,spiders etc...

How is Ponder this morning? Is she still throwing up? Dont forget the water! Give her kisses for us.


----------



## Orin (Feb 5, 2014)

Might want to try out the Intensive Circular-flow Unit...


----------



## Digger (Feb 5, 2014)

Perhaps the priest visit had some affect. Certainly my fellow mantis-keepers' lighting candles helped. Today Ponder was able to take a tiny bit of cricket guts and mealworm goo, and held it (without throwing up). The hemolymph hemorrhaging has also stopped (I sat there for a long time with sterile QTips, soaking it up). However, she remains in the ICU and is very lethargic. But I never expected to see her take nourishment again!


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay  .. Hopefully she makes a full recovery lol


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 6, 2014)

It looks like she's held up remarkably well even in her old age.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 6, 2014)

Im so glad! Maybe the kisses helped?


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 6, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> Yay  .. Hopefully she makes a full recovery lol


There is no recovery from old age, only a more comfortable,prolonged death. May she pass in peace when she is ready for her final "molt".


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 6, 2014)

patrickfraser said:


> There is no recovery from old age, only a more comfortable,prolonged death. May she pass in peace when she is ready for her final "molt".


I guess.. Well then I hope she passes away comfortably


----------

